# http://www.dazzledvd.com/



## JoSi77 (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone else had problems with http://www.dazzledvd.com/ and delivery? Trying to find out if this is just a hoax site?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I tend to avoid doing business with any website that offers no way to contact them, other than a webmail form.


----------

